

Shedskin: An experimental optimizing Python-to-C++ compiler - frisco
http://code.google.com/p/shedskin/

======
shaunxcode
I would be more impressed if this did not involve "implicitly statically
typed" code as surely one of the joys of high level programming is not having
to use implicit typing. However I can totally see the point of prototyping and
then adding in the typing and running it through something like this.

~~~
cx01
You don't have to specify the types of variables. They get inferred
automatically. You only have to ensure that each variable has one definite
type, i.e. it doesn't change its type throughout the program.

~~~
anamax
> You only have to ensure that each variable has one definite type, i.e. it
> doesn't change its type throughout the program.

Yetch.

------
newt0311
Interested parties should also check out pyrex, Python2C, and pysco.

~~~
danbmil99
unfortunately, Psyco hasn't been ported to 64-bit. The web page says something
about working with pypy.

The idea of a Python-like statically typed language is good.

~~~
sgk284
Unless you have a decent type system like Haskell's, statically typed
languages are nothing but an unnecessary burden. I am a huge fan of python,
and dynamic typing in general... Haskell was the first experience with a
language that made me appreciate the power of a type system in certain
situations. Every other implementation I've used has been broken.

